# Les Pooch brush



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.lespoochs.com/BRUSHES.asp


I've seen some raves on it but it is pretty expensive so wondered if others have tried it & their opinions.
Thanks


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Has no one used this brush? How can it be that great if none of you have used it?







*


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> http://www.lespoochs.com/BRUSHES.asp
> 
> 
> I've seen some raves on it but it is pretty expensive so wondered if others have tried it & their opinions.
> Thanks[/B]


My groomer turned me onto the LesPoochs brushes to help with Lexi's mats. She showed me how easy it was to demat her with this brush. She let me order one through her shop & I really like it for mats. I wouldn't use it for everyday brushing, but for dematting, it works great. I have the yellow one.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Sorry, I've never heard of it. I'm much better with combs though, so I don't stay very up to date with brushes. I like my Christensen comb because it glides through her hair really easily without breakage and the teeth are close enough together that it finds tangles before they turn into matts.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> http://www.lespoochs.com/BRUSHES.asp
> 
> 
> I've seen some raves on it but it is pretty expensive so wondered if others have tried it & their opinions.
> Thanks[/B]



Yes, I have a Les Poochs brush. It is FANTASTIC! It is not on their website yet. I think it is called the Pro brush. It's fairly new. The color is gold. The label on the brush handle is numbered: 422109875101901. I had one of their yellow brushes for almost 2 years, but some of the bristols started falling out. My groomer told me that the company has a lifetime guarantee on the brushes and that I should send it back. My groomer reccommended the (Gold) Pro Brush. Shes said it is even better than the yellow brush. So I sent the yellow one back and replaced it with the Gold brush which cost a little more, but I highly reccommend this brush. I love it! Whenever I pick the brush up *TINK* comes running over for me to brush her. She kisses me the whole time I am brushing her so it must feel good to her. It gets the matts out better than ANY brush or comb that I have. I have quite a collection, too....2 Chris Christensen Buttercombs, 2 C.C. brushes, 2 Mason Pearson brushes and a #1 All Systems brush. My groomer tells me that her employees fight over the Les Poochs brushes. Hope this has helped you!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

From the little video that plays when the link is first opened, it appears to be a slicker type brush. Those are used on breeds such as Bichons and poodles, and it appears that is one of the dogs she is using the brush on. For those that have it, is it a slicker?


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> From the little video that plays when the link is first opened, it appears to be a slicker type brush. Those are used on breeds such as Bichons and poodles, and it appears that is one of the dogs she is using the brush on. For those that have it, is it a slicker?[/B]


It is a two sided brush. One side is a slicker and the other side has straight bristles. I use the straight side for combing and the angled side for getting mats out. *TINK* gets really teeny tiny mats and it is great for finding those. It doesn't break the hair either. There are more and longer bristles on the Pro brush than on the yellow brush that they make. It makes dematting a lot faster and is gentler on the skin, too.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Does Tink have short hair? I'd be hesitant to use any kind of slicker on any Malt that isn't cut really short. The other side might be nice though. I love my buttercomb, but I do miss a long handle to grip.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> Does Tink have short hair? I'd be hesitant to use any kind of slicker on any Malt that isn't cut really short. The other side might be nice though. I love my buttercomb, but I do miss a long handle to grip.[/B]



*TINK'S* hair is almost 4" now. She has dry somewhat cottony hair. I started taking her to a Holistic Vet about a month ago. The Vet said her hair is dry and not too healthy looking even though I have had her on a holistic food for almost 4 yrs. She put her on probiotics, vitamins, milk thistle and Natures Variety raw frozen medalions (I cook them). I have seen a dramatic change in her hair. So I am attempting to grow it out. What I do is use the straight side of the Les Pooch brush first. If I run across any tangles I use the angled side of the brush and then I use the C.C. 000 buttercomb and face comb to make sure I have gotten all of the mats out.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*







Thanks, guys, that's just what I needed to know. Now does anyone know a "cheaper" place to buy them? They were pretty expensive on their website but someone said their groomer sold them for $38.99. I've not seen anywhere to order them for that. Maybe I should have asked if their groomer would mail??







*


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Oops, one other question- Are the bristles wire? That is what they look like







*


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> *Oops, one other question- Are the bristles wire? That is what they look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the bristles are fine wire. I paid $49. for mine in a Pet store. I think the Pro is about $9 more than the yellow one that I returned.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=366000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Tink's mommy told me about it and I also got it. It works really really well. I love how tangle free and shiny their hair looks after brushing them with it.



It is worth every penny. 



Good luck.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I can't find any prices for anything on their website.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - I just looked at this on their website.

Did you see the price of their shears/scissors? $1,600 - $8,000









Are they serious????!!!!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I missed that







Surely that can't be right.







I keep losing things - so far, I've bought 2 of the cc brushes & 3 of their buttercombs- surely couldn't trust me with those scissors











quote name='Lacie's Mom' date='Apr 20 2007, 12:08 PM' post='366658']
OK - I just looked at this on their website.

Did you see the price of their shears/scissors? $1,600 - $8,000









Are they serious????!!!!!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow!







That is pricey for shears.. The brush looks very interesting I would love to try one


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for the link. I have one I have used for several years and it is almost bit the dust. They are wonderful especially if they have been outside and get leaves in them or little pee mats on the boys. they are cheaper now that when I got my first one..


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*OK I'm convinced, I'm buying one







Thanks all







*


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> *OK I'm convinced, I'm buying one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you get the gold PRO brush (which is alot better than their yellow brush that I had) you will have to call them because it is not on Les Pooch website yet. I think the PRO is their newest brush not yet advertised. It was $49.99 at my local Pet shop. Good luck. I know you will love it!

I forgot to add that I also use their Female Dog Shampoo and Conditioner. It is great too!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Because of Karli's coat change and the fact that I dried her coat out with the Isle of Dogs Whitening Shampoo, she is tangling and matting very easily :smpullhair: . I recently bought a Les Poochs brush and LOVE it. The salesperson at Les Poochs recommended I purchase the green one and use it very gently to get out tangles. I still use my CC combs and pin brush first but use the Les Poochs when I run across a tangle. I usually have a completely tangle/mat free Karli after I use the brush.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

After reading this thread, you've convinced me to buy one :brownbag: don't tell hubby :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I will add that's it's a slicker type brush, so if anyone's anti-slicker, dont' buy it. I do think it's gentler than cheap slicker brushes though.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

If you go to the groomers forum they talk about this brush a lot and they have reviews on it. Most of them swear by this brush but they say the trick is knowing how to use it


----------

